# Is this Fi or Fe?



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Sve said:


> Happens if we're talking about an ideal type with only judging functions.


I'm not trying to figure out her type, I'm trying to figure out the function


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Felipe said:


> Exactly. If you start at point 0 can you ever get to 10 by doing that?


 Is it that the half the distance you just walked is always the same as half the distance you have left to go? So it's the same thing/both?
So therefore if that's true (I don't know if it is I just thought of it in my head I didn't use paper or anything it just seems like the answer) and you think of it like that then it seems you can't reach the end but it also is some sort of paradox basically? Is that why you didn't answer my question directly so you wouldn't give it away?

If that's wrong then don't tell me the answer yet.

Btw I don't think these questions relate to functions or type.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> Is it that the half the distance you just walked is always the same as half the distance you have left to go? So it's the same thing/both?
> So therefore if that's true (I don't know if it is I just thought of it in my head I didn't use paper or anything it just seems like the answer) and you think of it like that then it seems you can't reach the end but it also is some sort of paradox basically? Is that why you didn't answer my question directly so you wouldn't give it away?
> 
> If that's wrong then don't tell me the answer yet.
> ...


Ok, so you're Ti. Now the question is do you prefer Ti over Fe or Fe over Ti..But you can ask that to someone else ok?



pippylongstocking said:


> Is that why you didn't answer my question directly so you wouldn't give it away?


yes. It's not a paradox IMO though


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Felipe said:


> Ok, so you're Ti. Now the question is do you prefer Ti over Fe or Fe over Ti..But you can ask that to someone else ok?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. It's not a paradox IMO though


I don't see how you can figure out a function just from my answer to that question? So you're not saying what position I use Ti? You're just saying I use Ti over Te? Why not Te just based on that answer then?

Btw I think do use Ti I just don't see how you'd think you could know that just from that.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Felipe said:


> Ok, so you're Ti. Now the question is do you prefer Ti over Fe or Fe over Ti..But you can ask that to someone else ok?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. It's not a paradox IMO though


Yes, it's an ancient paradox, and while the theory is great, there is a problem with it. Nobody is the size of a single point on a line. The reality is that long before those distances reached infinitesimal lengths, our enormous feet would have covered the distance between them, and we would reach our destination without ever "covering" those final half-steps. That is how I would answer that paradox. ;-) I don't think one can determine "functions" based on one answer to one question... That's simplistic, and not, IMO, Ti. ;-)


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

ferroequinologist said:


> Yes, it's an ancient paradox, and while the theory is great, there is a problem with it. Nobody is the size of a single point on a line. The reality is that long before those distances reached infinitesimal lengths, our enormous feet would have covered the distance between them, and we would reach our destination without ever "covering" those final half-steps. That is how I would answer that paradox. ;-) I don't think one can determine "functions" based on one answer to one question... That's simplistic, and not, IMO, Ti. ;-)


You're _clearly_ a Se or Si and Te user because you thought about it more practically than theoretically haha :wink:

Or at least that what I imagine Felipe might say?


----------



## goamare (Feb 27, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> To give context I think I'm an INTP and use Fe.





Felipe said:


> Ok, so you're Ti. Now the question is do you prefer Ti over Fe or Fe over Ti..


You may find this quote interesting (by Jung from Psychological Types):



Jung said:


> Everyone whose attitude is introverted *thinks, feels, and acts in a way that clearly demonstrates that the subject is the chief factor of motivation* while the object at most receives only a secondary value.


So why does it have to be Ti and Fe? but not Ti and Fi?


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

All of this is pretty pointless in determining the function. How about this?

Fe = Impersonal, collective moral judgement
Fi = Personal, individual moral judgement



> Te, Fi = Everybody under the law/structure deserves the same treatment, but there has to be _someone to determine the law_.
> Fe, Ti = Everybody should treat eachother with decency and respect, but _immoral_ people don't deserve respect.
> Ti, Fe = It depends on the situation who deserves what treatment, but usually everybody deserves to be treated with _respect_.
> Fi, Te = It depends on if the person deserves to be treated that way, but he has to follow the structure/law.
> (This isn't actually a quote. I put it in a quotation bubble to differentiate it from the other text.)


So this doesn't get interpreted wrongly, let me elaborate.

With the extroverted judgement types, there is a certain default that has to be met (Te or Fe), but there is an exception to the rule (Fi/Ti).
With the introverted judgement types, how one deserves to be treated depends on a factor (Ti or Fi), but it overwrites a certain default setting (Fe or Te).

What do you guys think?


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

pippylongstocking said:


> A lot of the time I have trouble figuring out how I feel about something as it's happening.


I think you should understand the feeling function without ignoring it's pairing with the thinking function. No matter if you are a thinker or a feeler, everybody have both functions and nobody is free from "their way of thinking about what they are feeling/feeling for what they are thinking".

I'm not certain what you are describing: Losing touch with your feelings when you are focused on unfolding events... Or... Feeling too intense and complicated in the same situation to make sense and eventually giving up.

After all, it can be both Fi and Fe... For example, an INFJ and an ISTP can experience the very same functions differently as a whole. There are so many factors that are in play, such as the different order of very same functions and how they create different loops under stress. Even judging/perceiving difference alone makes a huge difference.



pippylongstocking said:


> Or I'll have trouble knowing how I feel about which decision to make until I've already made it. Then after I've made the decision or after the event had occurred and I get out of the situation then I will know how I feel about it. And often then subsequently what I should do or should have done before.


Sounds like Ti and and also eventually Fe, according to it's practical pairing.



pippylongstocking said:


> Is this more of an Fi or Fe thing?


Everybody have to face with uncertainty in life and nobody is absolutely free from guilt or confusion. I think you should focus on details like the recurrence and intensity to understand the nature of yours.



pippylongstocking said:


> Is it more a general thing? Am I just mentally ill/this problem is seperate from mbti?


Nothing is separate from MBTI as it's not simple as you can dissect and identify a single function without considering every variable and their interactions with each other.



pippylongstocking said:


> To give context I think I'm an INTP and use Fe. I don't really relate to Fi descriptions but then a lot of what I say (especially on typing questionnaires etc) sound Fi.


Sometimes the introversion/extroversion of different functions like Ti/Fi or Fe/Te can be deceiving. They are not the same thing, they just give into/receive from the same direction.The thing is, there's more than the size of enclosure and attitude. 



pippylongstocking said:


> I think it might just be stereotypes and the fact I'm pretty sure I'm a type 4 so INTP would seem more Fi? But I'm willing to considerate it as it is hard to know yourself sometimes you can get things wrong.


Once again, mysteriously relating with Fi (while failing to adopt it in general) is not enough to reconsider your personality type. Personality portraits are still important for understanding what "you" are, as an individual who contain four functions with a specific order as a judger or a perceiver.



pippylongstocking said:


> But aside from that I just curious about this aspect of myself anyway and wondering why I'm like this and who relates.


Nobody have %100 ratio of his/her own functions. So, more or less, everybody can relate with the other.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I've heard that things like not knowing how you (personally) feel has to do with Inferior Feeling, most specifically Fe. Although, now thinking about it it could go either way, especially since Fi is introverted (thus you would be the reference point and not others) and not Fe. 

Regarding what situations do you mostly feel as if you are confused about your feelings? Are your feelings ever persuaded by people? Or is it more of a "you" thing and others do not mold your feelings? In turn, how are your thoughts linked to this when this is all happening?


----------



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> Is this more of an Fi or Fe thing?


Evaluating how _you_ feel about something is definitely Fi. For feelings about something to be valid about that something you must always remember to be able to validate them via reason first.

If you (generalized to everyone) ever have a conflict between reason and feeling the only moral action is to follow reason first and then try to analyze the contradictory feeling until you find the source of the contradiction. 

The hallmark of a moral man (generalized to include _all_ humans) with regard to emotions is that he always uses introspection to discover and correct any emotion that contradicts with reason while only acting on reason in the rare cases he has a reason/emotion conflict.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> I don't see how you can figure out a function just from my answer to that question? So you're not saying what position I use Ti? You're just saying I use Ti over Te? Why not Te just based on that answer then?
> 
> Btw I think do use Ti I just don't see how you'd think you could know that just from that.


I will explain how I got to it another time, if you don't mind


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

ferroequinologist said:


> Yes, it's an ancient paradox, and while the theory is great, there is a problem with it. Nobody is the size of a single point on a line. The reality is that long before those distances reached infinitesimal lengths, our enormous feet would have covered the distance between them, and we would reach our destination without ever "covering" those final half-steps. That is how I would answer that paradox. ;-) I don't think one can determine "functions" based on one answer to one question... That's simplistic, and not, IMO, Ti. ;-)


don't spoil :frustrating:...well too late

yes this is how you would answer the paradox, if you used Te, like we do. But she doesn't so...


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

goamare said:


> You may find this quote interesting (by Jung from Psychological Types):
> 
> 
> 
> So why does it have to be Ti and Fe? but not Ti and Fi?


no trolling


----------



## goamare (Feb 27, 2014)

Felipe said:


> no trolling


It's a real quote by Jung from Psychological Types. It seems he says one could use Ti AND Fi. So, again, why does it have to be Ti and Fe? but not Ti and Fi?


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

goamare said:


> It's a real quote by Jung from Psychological Types. It seems he says one could use Ti AND Fi. So, again, why does it have to be Ti and Fe? but not Ti and Fi?


Because... thinking is antagonistic to feeling. Have you read that part? Whenever thinking is the most conscious in you psyche, your feeling is the most repressed. If you use introverted thinking then your repressed feeling will acquire an (unconscious) extraverted attitude. Think of it like this: the more hot it is the less cold it is and vice-versa


----------



## clara9 (Mar 1, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> A lot of the time I have trouble figuring out how I feel about something as it's happening. Or I'll have trouble knowing how I feel about which decision to make until I've already made it. Then after I've made the decision or after the event had occurred and I get out of the situation then I will know how I feel about it. And often then subsequently what I should do or should have done before.
> 
> Is this more of an Fi or Fe thing?
> 
> ...



You know, I am a COMPLETE INFP. So- I use and relate to Fi.

But because of my childhood etc I used to repress my feelings. Until recently, except for very strong, core things, it was very difficult for me to know how I felt about something/someone, especially because it often didn't conform to society's "normal" responses, or my family's, so I questioned how I felt and repressed it

Even now, especially when faced with things or decisions I've never faced before, it is still hard for me to locate how I feel. I have read INFPs can be very indecisive, they often consider all sides of an issue, and every decision needs to resonate with them and feel "authentic" to who they are (I so relate to that), so it can be hard to get there, to that confidence in how you feel. I sometimes lose patience with myself and can't wait to "feel" what's right, so I rush decisions before knowing how I feel - but it always hits me later. 

If you read about functions: Fi, when deciding, is a complex, slow process, because it needs to go deep, and it looks for authenticity...

I think preferring Fi means knowing how you feel deeply about something (even after the fact). AND caring about it. Getting values, lessons etc from those feelings. Fe places far more importance on harmony - how decisions affect you AND other people. I've heard many Fe's say they have trouble knowing how they feel at all.

All of this is to say I don't think what you describe is necessarily Fe. Not in the least. Actually, IMHO, you sound like you're using Fi. And you are definitely NOT mentally ill. Maybe it's Fi but not dominant?

Anyway, those are my two cents!


----------



## goamare (Feb 27, 2014)

Felipe said:


> Because... thinking is antagonistic to feeling. Have you read that part? Whenever thinking is the most conscious in you psyche, your feeling is the most repressed. If you use introverted thinking then your repressed feeling will acquire an (unconscious) extraverted attitude. Think of it like this: the more hot it is the less cold it is and vice-versa


So is he contradicting himself in that quote?:laughing:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

goamare said:


> So is he contradicting himself in that quote?:laughing:


Yes, he contradicts himself many times in 'psychological types'. You gotta use some common sense while reading it, and a lot of patience too.


----------



## goamare (Feb 27, 2014)

Felipe said:


> Yes, he contradicts himself many times in 'psychological types'. You gotta use some common sense while reading it, and a lot of patience too.


"Yes, he contradicts himself" would be an easy answer, because that's how it looks from the surface. I don't necessarily disagree with that.

But then, instead of saying that, what if he was actually being somehow consistent? What argument would you say if that was your stance? Is it really impossible to make it all "correct," instead of simply denying one of them?


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> answer this:
> 
> how much is 4x4?


Hey I am just curious to see what your question methods reveal about a person (and what they could reveal about me too)
So if you were asking me I would have answered that "are you saying that it doesn't matter whether it's Te or Ti? -_ because 4 and 4 are the same number and even if you flip them round it comes to the same conclusion of 16_ (which is specific towards the last question in the previous post)"


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> Ok, so this is the question/problem to solve:
> 
> you have to go to one point to another. The distance between those 2 points is 10 meters but the rule is: after you reach half of it you can only walk half, and then the half of it again. So for instance: you walk 5 meters, next you have to walk 2.5 (at this point you reached 7.5), you know what I'm saying? Will you ever get to 10 meters though?


yes
I wasn't sure at first but its just addition so obviously lol

EDIT: It might help more to explain what my thought process was.
I initially thought assumption was that you might never reach it but only if the number was low enough that the succeeding half distances covered never make it but I wasn't certain if 5 was a low enough initial distance so I experimented with a calculator, then I realized first of all 5 is not too low as you do reach 10 and second of all, it is just addition so you would reach there eventually (although I was still aware that I was making an assumption so I am skeptical to decide whether this is the case for *any* initial number).


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Mantra said:


> Hey I am just curious to see what your question methods reveal about a person (and what they could reveal about me too)
> So if you were asking me I would have answered that "are you saying that it doesn't matter whether it's Te or Ti? -_ because 4 and 4 are the same number and even if you flip them round it comes to the same conclusion of 16_ (which is specific towards the last question in the previous post)"


when you ask a Te how much is 4x4, they answer first and ask questions later. If you ask that to a Ti they will ask you a bunch of questions, assume what are you trying to do, as questions about that and rarely answer straight up.


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> when you ask a Te how much is 4x4, they answer first and ask questions later. If you ask that to a Ti they will ask you a bunch of questions, assume what are you trying to do, as questions about that and rarely answer straight up.


lol I see. Does it matter what order the Ti is? so Dom Ti has MORE questions compared to Inf Ti?
Also, does whether you are using Ni or Si influence the type of questions, im assuming yes but I am curious to see your take on it.

Another thing, in order for this to test someone, should I only ask the "how much is 4x4" after previously talking about some specific subject to SEE if they relate it to that subject and question it initially or just give a straight answer?

I have quite afew more questions lol but I don't want to bombard you and it might be more appropriate to pm you if I have more questions (if you are willing to answer).


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Mantra said:


> lol I see. Does it matter what order the Ti is? so Dom Ti has MORE questions compared to Inf Ti?


I don't think the order matters in this case, the thinking process of FJ and TP is the same for non-ethical issues. I guess the only difference is that TP would try to come up with something else and leave the question even more complex and FJ would be more fascinated with the paradox but wouldn't go much beyond it cause they have better things to do I guess.



Mantra said:


> Also, does whether you are using Ni or Si influence the type of questions, im assuming yes but I am curious to see your take on it.


Yes. But I wasn't looking for sensing vs intuition. My question would have been different in this case



Mantra said:


> Another thing, in order for this to test someone, should I only ask the "how much is 4x4" after previously talking about some specific subject to SEE if they relate it to that subject and question it initially or just give a straight answer?


I think you're overestimating me and the method I used. I'm not an authority in mbti, these are just my opinions. Most of it I made it up on the spot lol (I believe it's true though).



Mantra said:


> I have quite afew more questions lol but I don't want to bombard you


Yeah that sounds very FJ, if you don't mind me telling the type you already self-typed. Don't PM me though :crazy: (nothing against talking to you it's just that I avoid PM's for other reasons)


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> Yes. But I wasn't looking for sensing vs intuition. My question would have been different in this case


 I see. So how would you go about questioning if you were trying to identify sensing vs intuition?




Felipe said:


> I think you're overestimating me and the method I used. I'm not an authority in mbti, these are just my opinions. Most of it I made it up on the spot lol (I believe it's true though).


Lol I find this theory of yours quite interesting though, I wanted to test it out on people that are already typed so I can see if this method matches with their MBTI type.





Felipe said:


> Yeah that sounds very FJ, if you don't mind me telling the type you already self-typed. Don't PM me though :crazy: (nothing against talking to you it's just that I avoid PM's for other reasons)


I believe I am INFJ. Lol okay that's fine.

And another question. Since you said you had developed this as your own theoretical method, what did you read that gave you the knowledge to develop this theory? (i'm assuming you read something(s) that gave you a depth of knowledge which allowed you to jump to certain assertions about cognitive functions).


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Mantra said:


> And another question. Since you said you had developed this as your own theoretical method, what did you read that gave you the knowledge to develop this theory? (i'm assuming you read something(s) that gave you a depth of knowledge which allowed you to jump to certain assertions about cognitive functions).


I read some books on mbti, at first I liked them now I think they're garbage. I ventured around socionics (but I don't used that to type) I've read psychological types, the description part mostly, a handful of times (I like this one better).

concluding:

mbti sucks
jung rules
socionics is cool but I'll leave it alone for now
and the enneagram is the absolute bomb (it goes WAY deeper)

...and keirsey is absolute epic fail. Seriously keirsey if you reading this, you can shove a dildo up your a**


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Felipe said:


> I read some books on mbti, at first I liked them now I think they're garbage. I ventured around socionics (but I don't used that to type) I've read psychological types, the description part mostly, a handful of times (I like this one better).
> 
> concluding:
> 
> ...


What type are you btw?

EDIT: Yeah I found socionics thoroughly interesting when I went into it. There were answers to alot of holes in the knowledge I had about MBTI.

Enneagram is really good too imo, I feel like enneagram is necessary to have a complete picture of typing someone.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

mantra said:


> what type are you btw?
> 
> Edit: Yeah i found socionics thoroughly interesting when i went into it. There were answers to alot of holes in the knowledge i had about mbti.
> 
> Enneagram is really good too imo, i feel like enneagram is necessary to have a complete picture of typing someone.


isfp


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

WorldzMine said:


> Evaluating how _you_ feel about something is definitely Fi. For feelings about something to be valid about that something you must always remember to be able to validate them via reason first.


Your facts about how Fi works is correct, but it's not about evaluating how one feels that defines it, but rather using how one feels in one's judgement.



> If you (generalized to everyone) ever have a conflict between reason and feeling the only moral action is to follow reason first and then try to analyze the contradictory feeling until you find the source of the contradiction.


If that, ... then what?



> The hallmark of a moral man (generalized to include _all_ humans) with regard to emotions is that he always uses introspection to discover and correct any emotion that contradicts with reason while only acting on reason in the rare cases he has a reason/emotion conflict.


This is correct; nothing to argue with here.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Felipe said:


> when you ask a Te how much is 4x4, they answer first and ask questions later. If you ask that to a Ti they will ask you a bunch of questions, assume what are you trying to do, as questions about that and rarely answer straight up.


Your logic is right, but your method is wrong. You are asking him something. The natural response is to answer, and then question the question in the common case that the person is intelligent enough to know that himself.

For the logic to be applied correctly, you would have to command him to do something. Then, the natural response is, as you speculated, to question the command, and only follow the order once he understands why he would be doing it (unless the command makes no sense, in which case he would just disregard the command).

Also, you seem like a Te user, as you're methodical, and want to execute the method before revealing the logic of the method, which makes sense with methods, though...


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Emologic said:


> Your logic is right, but your method


it's not set in stone. Like I said I made it up on the spot



Emologic said:


> For the logic to be applied correctly, you would have to command him to do something.


her*



Emologic said:


> Then, the natural response is, as you speculated, to question the command


yes, that is the natural response if you prefer Ti over Te



Emologic said:


> Also, you seem like a Te user, as you're methodical, and want to execute the method before revealing the logic of the method, which makes sense with methods, though...


yep, I already mentioned in this thread that I was a Te user


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Felipe said:


> It's not set in stone. Like I said I made it up on the spot.


Not bad though for being made spontaneously.



> her*


Oops, sorry, didn't check that.



> Yes, that is the natural response if you prefer Ti over Te.


If you give a command. If you ask a question, you appeal to his Fe.



> Yep, I already mentioned in this thread that I was a Te user


I saw that, and I don't object. Are you an ENTJ, perhaps?


----------



## Baphomet (Apr 20, 2015)

Emologic said:


> Not bad though for being made spontaneously.
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry, didn't check that.
> ...


Lol the directness makes the Te very evident.
He already said he was an ISFP, my ISFP close friend gets very direct in terms of communication to me too when she isn't trying to be sweet lol.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

clarav said:


> You know, I am a COMPLETE INFP. So- I use and relate to Fi.
> 
> But because of my childhood etc I used to repress my feelings. Until recently, except for very strong, core things, it was very difficult for me to know how I felt about something/someone, especially because it often didn't conform to society's "normal" responses, or my family's, so I questioned how I felt and repressed it
> 
> ...





Felipe said:


> Because... thinking is antagonistic to feeling. Have you read that part? Whenever thinking is the most conscious in you psyche, your feeling is the most repressed. If you use introverted thinking then your repressed feeling will acquire an (unconscious) extraverted attitude. Think of it like this: the more hot it is the less cold it is and vice-versa





Felipe said:


> Yes, he contradicts himself many times in 'psychological types'. You gotta use some common sense while reading it, and a lot of patience too.





goamare said:


> "Yes, he contradicts himself" would be an easy answer, because that's how it looks from the surface. I don't necessarily disagree with that.
> 
> But then, instead of saying that, what if he was actually being somehow consistent? What argument would you say if that was your stance? Is it really impossible to make it all "correct," instead of simply denying one of them?





Emologic said:


> Your facts about how Fi works is correct, but it's not about evaluating how one feels that defines it, but rather using how one feels in one's judgement.


The functions are connected to various "ego states", some of which are type-specific (Beebe's "archetypes"), and apart from the ego-states are reallu "undifferentiated". 
So Fi is basically a good/bad [from soul-affect] judgment based on individual assessment, and Fe is good/bad based on environmental assessment, like a group, where you simply adopt the group's values. Ti is true/false [impersonal] based on individual assessment, and Te is based on environmental assessment, like the objects determine their own most efficient use.

Everyone does all of this, and so it doesn't pertain to type unless it connects to the "heroic" or "supporting" ego statates which define type (and then the six ther states the functions can fall in are reflections of those first two.

The OP says she has trouble figuring out how she feels. This indicates that Feeling in general, is probably associated with a lower (further from consciousness) ego-state, most likely the complex associated with the inferior. 
This doesn't right away tell you which attitude of Feeling. Inaccurate descriptions have passed around that Fi is "knowing how you feel", but F is a judgment of good/bad, which will generally make one pay more attention to how they feel about something (and make decisions from this) for either attitude. But that's when it's mature (in a preferred position). 

So you try to determine the dominant function first, then the inferior will be the opposite function and attitude. Inferior Fe will make you feel pulled toward what others feel, but it will often run counter to ego's way of judging things. Inferior Fi will back up Te's goals, but not be recognizd as Feeling, so they will emphasize "objective logic", but not realize how much they are being influenced by Feeling.
Since OP is going with Ti (and only asking about Fi), then Ti is likely the dominant.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Eric B said:


> Everyone does all of this, and so it doesn't pertain to type unless it connects to the "heroic" or "supporting" ego statates which define type





Eric B said:


> The functions are connected to various "ego states", some of which are type-specific (Beebe's "archetypes"), and apart from the ego-states are reallu "undifferentiated".


I know the dominant is the most conscious, I'm not sure if the dominant function is the one a person most relates to the ego though. I think the ego problem is dealt more in enneagram than mbti, no?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

In Junigian theory, the dominant is what the ego relates to. That's why it's "dominant".
Not sure what you mean by "ego problem", but then they often say Enneagram is more the negative side of personality. In extended MBTI theory, the negative side is covered mostly in the "shadow" concept.


----------



## maryapple (Apr 7, 2015)

You aren't mentally ill based on this alone, believe me =) Plenty of people process things this way.


----------



## goodvibes (Jun 29, 2016)

Sounds more like Fe than Fi. I can find it difficult to understand what emotion I am feeling. I feel intensely, but I have to use Ti to understand it, I don't just intrinsically and deeply know how I feel the way Fi users, or at least Fi-dom or auxiliary users do. I can feel the feelings of others very easily, though, and know exactly what they are. Actually FEEL them. I have an INTP friend who has expressed similar sentiments to what you just have. My INFP partner is always very sure of his feelings in the same way I am deeply and fully trusting of my introverted intuitions. Fi is very much a structure, checking in with how one feels about something, in the same way I use Ti as an INFJ. Functions can be expressed differently dependent on their role in cognition, or the order of one's cognitive process so to speak. Or if they jump stack as well. You're not so much describing Fe as you are giving me the understanding that you are likely a Fe vs. Fi user. Fe expresses outwardly. I suppose what I'm saying is what you're describing isn't Fe, so much as it is lack of Fi. But as a function you are describing neither. Though I understand the sentiment of what you are asking, which is why I phrased my initial answer in the way that I did. If you'd like more information I'd be happy to share some resources that may help you better understanding your own cognitive process, and the roles each function plays, as well as the differences between how functions express.


----------

